# Lease Car



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Has anyone had experience of leasing a car through a bank please? If we are able to get visas and residency, we are looking at leasing a car and wondered if anyone had any advice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> Has anyone had experience of leasing a car through a bank please? If we are able to get visas and residency, we are looking at leasing a car and wondered if anyone had any advice.


I don't have personal experience (I'm looking to buy a used car outright), but from what I can gather, you need to meet the lender's credit requirement, i.e. steady monthly income, either through job or pension/investment.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Gazeeboo said:


> Has anyone had experience of leasing a car through a bank please? If we are able to get visas and residency, we are looking at leasing a car and wondered if anyone had any advice.


Joppa is correct with regard income (although a pension is enough) So if you are getting the NLV, one of the conditions is a €2000 odd a month income, you should be covered on the income I would think

We have this option with our Santander accounts, but its dearer than from separate companies. You also have to take the insurance from them. The deposit is also in the ones I looked at around 25% of the price of the car (this is returnable at the end of the lease, less damage etc)* And there will be damage if you park in any public area (I have a scrape on the front bumper from someone mis judging where my car was when they parked. A dent in both front doors, because nobody here opens doors slowly) all in 10 months.

In 2020 there were around 850,000 new cars sold in Spain and 1.6million in the UK (and 2020 in the Uk was a low year) add to the fact that people in Spain keep their cars for significantly longer than in the Uk means two things.
Second hand cars are expensive here (no salt on roads so no rot) and there are not as many either.
If looking at secondhand you will pay around 40 to 50% more here than in the UK.

Ive just looked and you need to be resident and to have a Spanish driving licence. (so if you have Uk licences you may not qualify for the lease, and there is no exchange system in place as yet).

I would consider this route only if i were the type to change cars every year (used to) or i wanted a car that was something special (like a 911 Turbo, or a top of the line Mustang).

But at the end of the day its your choice as long as you fulfil the requirements.

Here is a link to Santander leasing.





Renting de coches para Particulares


Conoce las ofertas de renting de coches para particulares con todas las ventajas de Banco Santander. Infórmate aquí.




www.bancosantander.es


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Barriej said:


> Joppa is correct with regard income (although a pension is enough) So if you are getting the NLV, one of the conditions is a €2000 odd a month income, you should be covered on the income I would think
> 
> We have this option with our Santander accounts, but its dearer than from separate companies. You also have to take the insurance from them. The deposit is also in the ones I looked at around 25% of the price of the car (this is returnable at the end of the lease, less damage etc)* And there will be damage if you park in any public area (I have a scrape on the front bumper from someone mis judging where my car was when they parked. A dent in both front doors, because nobody here opens doors slowly) all in 10 months.
> 
> ...


Lots of useful information. Many thanks.


----------

